# [V] Crysis 2



## Kreon (24. Juni 2012)

Zum Verkauf steht Crysis 2, UK-Version, Handbuch, Cover auf englisch, Spiel auf dt. installierbar. Code für den Multiplayermodus noch nicht eingelöst. Zustand sehr gut. 

Preis inkl. Versand: 10,99


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juni 2012)

Hmm 8 EUR? bzw. 10 inkl. Versand?


----------



## Kreon (30. Juni 2012)

14 Euro inkl. könnte ich Dir noch anbieten.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juni 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> 14 Euro inkl. könnte ich Dir noch anbieten.


 
Sorry aber wenn ich 4 Eur drauflege bekomme ich ein neues original verschweisst. Ich bleibe mal bei 10 aber wenn du es nicht verkaufen willst für 10 ist auch ok.


----------



## Kreon (30. Juni 2012)

Schade, hätte erwartet, dass du mir mit 12 Euro ein Gegenangebot machst. Dann hätten wir einen Deal gehabt.


----------



## Kreon (31. Juli 2012)

Preisupdate!


----------

